# My beloved Peanut



## furryfriendhut (Apr 17, 2011)

Peanut was adopted from a shelter and I had him for 14 years. When he was 9 years old he became very ill. Of course I took him to the vet and I told the Dr. something was seriously wrong with him. She knew my insticts with my cat and she ran blood work. Later that day she told me that he had lukemia. I was a mess! I then took him to a specialist and they were able to correct his issues with different medications. He did live another five years and I was greateful. He was the best cat ever and I hope to see him again some day.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2011)

You will do xxxx 

He'll be watching over you 

Big hugs

Run free, Peanut

Em
xx


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

So sorry for your loss.
I am sure you will meet again one day!

R.I.P Peanut and run free at Rainbow Bridge xx


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

RIP Peanut sleep tight xxx


----------

